#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-03-11
<Zarete> Bonjour à tous
<Zarete> Je suis venu sur ce canal IRC pour savoir si je pouvais donner un coup de main pour la traduction en francais de ubuntu 13.04
<Zarete> il y a quelqu'un ?
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-03-17
<teolemon> hej
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-03-13
<Xzu> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=1474001
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-03-14
<pascalc> salut
<pascalc> Je m'appelle pascal chevrel, je bosse pour Mozilla dans la loca, j'essaie de m'assurer que tous les traducteurs des distros qui s'occupent de paquets liés à Mozilla communiquent entre eux et bossent avec l'équipe des traducteurs de Mozilla
<pascalc> pas seulement pour le français, pour toutes les langues
<pascalc> donc je cherche à lister toutes les personnes qui font/ont fait de la traduction pour des paquets mozilla pour être sûr que tout le monde est bien coordonné et avoir une meilleure compréhension de l'orga des distros dans ce domaine
<pascalc> une idée d'où je devrais commencer pour Ubuntu ? :
<pascalc> :)
<YoBoY> tiens un pascalc qui est passé par ici :)
<Ool> YoBoY: et oui
<Ool> je l'avais aiguillé ici apres sa question sur le support
<Ool> je pensais qu'il aurait plus d'infos ici... mais non
<YoBoY> faudrait plutot lui dire de poster sur la ml des traducteurs
<YoBoY> ya pas grand monde ici
<YoBoY> mais bon il abuse, il doit avoir le mail de pierre déjà :)
<Ool> ba de toute façon il y a la page de la doc dans le topic
<Ool> là il y a l'adresse de la ML
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-03-15
<YoBoY> plop pascalc
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-03-14
<Laurent_> Bonjour, première fois sur IRC et premières traductions: une fois les traductions "sauvées et envoyées" par l'interface Web Launchpad, faut-il "faire" autre chose ? (prévenir quelqu'un, etc.) ?
<Laurent_> <<---- Agagax sur "HexChat"
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-03-15
<Agagax> Y'aurait-il quelqu'un pour une question rapide ?
<YoBoY> plop Agagax
<Agagax> YoBoy, si tu es toujours là (j'ai oublié de passer afk :/ désolé). On traduit le "Cloud" en "Nuage" ou on laisse "Cloud" ?
<YoBoY> je crois qu'on laisse
<Agagax> bon, ok, merci (j'ai mis "Nuage" et entre parenthèse "Cloud". Faudrait que je retrouve la page où j'ai traduit ça. Merci !
<YoBoY> mais le plus simple c'est de poser ce genre de questions sur la ML
<YoBoY> pas grave si tu as mis nuage
<Agagax> Ah. Je crois que je m'y suis inscrit mais je n'ai aucune idée comment y écrire quelque chose (je pensais que c'était un genre de flux RSS, donc à sens unique)
<YoBoY> ça marche par mail
<Agagax> Voui, c'est ce que je viens de comprendre :) je vais jeter un cil. Merci.
<YoBoY> suffit d'ecrire un mail à l'adresse de la liste et tous les inscrits le recoive et peuvent y repondre
<YoBoY> (et répondant à la liste ^^)
<Agagax> aaah, pourquoi j'ai du mal avec le trucs simples parfois ? :))
<YoBoY> c'est parce que c'est vieux, ca donne l'impression que c'est compliqué
<Agagax> ah, voila ! :))
